# Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich



## derporto (25. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

für meinen bald anstehenden Angelurlaub in Kühlungsborn möchte ich mir gerne eine neue MeFo-Rute gönnen.

Aktuell fische ich eine DAM Sumo Royal, die mir allerdings etwas zu steif ist. 

Ich hoffe also auf brandheiße Vorschläge für ein neues Gerät im Preisbereich zwischen 60 und 100 € und einer Länge um 3 m.

Mein Urlaub beginnt am 10.04. und würde die Rute gerne vorher noch bestellen. Vielen Dank also schonmal im Voraus für eure Tipps.

Petri

Der Porto


----------



## k-bay (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

ich würde mir jederzeit wieder die daiwa exceler seatrout in 3,10 10-40g wieder kaufen. ein schönes ding für den preis meiner meinung nach unschlagbar!
ist für 40€ zu bekommen.

mfg


----------



## derporto (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*



k-bay schrieb:


> ich würde mir jederzeit wieder die daiwa exceler seatrout in 3,10 10-40g wieder kaufen. ein schönes ding für den preis meiner meinung nach unschlagbar!
> ist für 40€ zu bekommen.
> 
> mfg


 
liest sich gut. was für eine rolle/rollengröße fischst du denn mit dieser rute? Hatte eine 40er Blue Arc vorgesehen.


----------



## marioschreiber (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Berkley Skeletor 
3 m , 8 - 32 g.


----------



## derporto (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Berkley Skeletor
> 3 m , 8 - 32 g.


 
diese rute übersteigt mit ca. 150 € mein eingeplantes budget. wie gesagt, toll wäre eine rute im preisbereich zwischen 60 und 100 €.


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

nur ein wenig drüber http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid8a86b26e31c529aa93e922a3e0abc3da_x2.htm


----------



## marioschreiber (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*



Fischlandpeitsche schrieb:


> nur ein wenig drüber http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid8a86b26e31c529aa93e922a3e0abc3da_x2.htm



Dachte ich mir auch !
Top Rute ! Guter Preis !
Sie ist es mehr wie wert !


----------



## MeFo_83 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Quantum-Hypercast-Pro-Tour-Spin-3-00m-WG-45g-Spinnrute-/251026802207?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3a725d061f
ich angel mit der sehr gerne und hat schon schöne fische gezogen!
schön weich und wirft sich top!


----------



## derporto (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Quantum-Hypercast-Pro-Tour-Spin-3-00m-WG-45g-Spinnrute-/251026802207?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3a725d061f
> ich angel mit der sehr gerne und hat schon schöne fische gezogen!
> schön weich und wirft sich top!


 
hört sich ebenfalls gut an. wg ist mit 45g angegeben. ich nehme an, der 15-30g bereich ist mit dieser rute trotz des relativ hohen angegebenen wurfgewichts gut abgedeckt? grundsätzlich bin ich deswegen ein wenig skeptisch. aber du sagst, sie ist relativ weich und lädt sich gut auf. was natürlich top wäre. 

bei der skeletor gefällt mir das handteil nicht. hatte eine rute mit einem ähnlichen handteil bereits fischen dürfen und fand das relativ gewöhnungsbedürftig.

gibt es von shimano was qualitativ gutes im angegebenen preisbereich?


----------



## MeFo_83 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

die angegebenen 45g sind top.federt die mefoschläge sehr gut ab find ich.
hatte sie mir eigentlich als ersatzrute zugelegt, aber einmal gefischt, und nu is se die no.1 
viel erfolg noch bei der suche!!!#6


----------



## k-bay (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*



derporto schrieb:


> liest sich gut. was für eine rolle/rollengröße fischst du denn mit dieser rute? Hatte eine 40er Blue Arc vorgesehen.



ich fische ne 4000er red arc an der rute. die ist relativ weich und wirft weiter als meine "gute" fennwick iron feather.
das feedback ist etwas geringer aber dafür war sie auch 160€ güstiger.

mfg


----------



## watzki (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Ich fische eine Berkley SSGS Titanium in 3,04 und bin total begeistert von der Rute. Sollte für 100€ zu kriegen sein.
Auf der Küchenwaage bringt sie genau 200gr. zustande.


----------



## derporto (27. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Die SSGS Titanium gefällt mir prinzipiell auch sehr. Finde allerdings keinen Shop, der Sie auf Lager hat. Mein Tackledealer kann sie auf die Schnelle auch nicht beschaffen. Wenn du also eine kurzfristige Bezugsquelle weißt, dann sag sie mit gern

Ansonsten liebäugel ich auch mit dieser Rute: http://http://www.gerlinger.de/spin...pin_ihs96mh_2_90m___7_38gr___1110_280_/37202/http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/...pin_ihs96mh_2_90m___7_38gr___1110_280_/37202/

Fenwick HMX Spin, 2,90m, WG 7-38 g. Von den Eckdaten her wäre diese Rute optimal. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute gemacht? Prinzipiell stehe ich auf die Fenwick-Ruten, habe aber über dieses Modell noch nichts gehört.


----------



## derporto (27. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Okay, um es mal auf einen Nenner zu bringen, denn ich merke, diese Entscheidung fällt mir schwer. Daher mal konkret:

Auf folgende Ruten habe ich mich jetzt eingeschossen:

http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/911/Berkley_Steckrute_SeriesOne_1002_Spin_Laenge_3_00m_WG_8_32g/37670
Berkley Series One Spin

http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/911/fenwick_steckrute_hmx_spin_ihs96mh_2_90m___7_38gr___1110_280_/37202/
Fenwick HMX Spin

http://www.gerlinger.de/Forellenrut...xceler_Sea_Trout_Laenge_3_10m_WG_10_40g/73869
Daiwa Exceler Seatrout

Welche Nehmen, Freunde? Ich kann mich wie gesagt in dieser Sache nur ganz schwer entscheiden. Habe allerdings keine Möglichkeiten, alle drei Ruten mal nebeneinander zu legen, in die Hand zu nehmen und den direkten Vergleich zu haben.

Daher bin ich umso gespannter auf eure Meinung.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Berkley !
Die die du da rausgesucht hast hat den gleichen Blank wie die Skeletor die ich dir vorgeschlagen habe !
Ich liebe sie !!!
Feiner und leichter hab ich nie gefischt !
Habe die Skeletor seit über sechs Jahren in Gebrauch (Series One) .
Gebe ich nie wieder her !


----------



## Heringsfresser (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Die Skeletor ist schon ne feine Rute. Im Drill verhält sie sich wie ne eins. Puffert gut schnelle Fluchten und Schläge ab. Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine ganz großen Trutten von Ü70 mit ihr gedrillt. Auch lässt sich super mit ihr feuern. Sogar 30g Snaps mute ich ihr gelegentlich zu. 

Nicht so gut finde ich den Rollenhalter. Habe die 2. Generation mit dem geteilten Duplongriff. Der Rollenhalter ist bei mir nicht mehr in Ordnung, muss ich oft nachdrehen. Hier wäre ein schöner Überschubrollenhalter und ein Korkgriff eher nach meinem Geschmack.

Unterm Strich aber ein feiner Stecken und sein Geld wert.

Gruß,
HF


----------



## derporto (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Sofern heute nicht noch einige gegenteilige Meinungen kommen, werde ich die Berkley morgen bestellen. Wenn sie tatsächlich den hochgelobten Blank der Skeletor hat, wäre sie mit knapp 60 € ja ein direktes Schnäppchen.

Und gefällt mir wegen des "normalen" Handteils deutlich besser als die Skeletor mit dem zweigeteilten Handteil. Damit kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. 

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist die große Preisdifferenz zwischen Skeletor und Series One Spin. Kann mir das jemand erklären? Sicher, durch das zweigeteilte Handteil hat man vielleicht einen noch direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch und Köder. Die Ringe sind allerdings die selben, der Blank offensihtlich ebenso. Und durch das geteilte Handteil wurde doch prinzipiell eher an Material gespart, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Unabhängig davon sind heute schonmal 6 feine Blinker bestellt (2 x Snaps, 1 x Stripper, 1 x Hansen Sealand, 1 x Hansen Flash, 1 x Hansen Fight). Ich denke, damit bin ich vorerst ganz gut gerüstet, unabhängig von älteren Blinkern, die in der Kiste verhungern.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Ich kann dir die Series One Spin nur empfehlen. Hab ich mir auch vor ein paar Wochen gegönnt und bin begeistert. Durfte zwar noch keinen Fisch mit fangen weil die Meer- und Seeforellen nicht wollten, aber allein das werfen ist schon ne Freude. Schön leicht, ausgewogen und lädt sich super auf 


Zum Preisunterschied: die Series One Spin aus dem Gerlinger Sonderkatalog sind Restposten der alten Serie. Die wollen Platz im Lager schaffen. Die alten Skeletor aus der gleichen Zeit sind gar nicht mehr zu bekommen, sondern nur noch neue, "aktuelle" Skeletors. Die werden natürlich nicht zu solchen Preise vertickt


----------



## PhilHH (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

@ DER PORTO

Moin,
falls für dich auch eine gebrauchte Rute in Frage kommt hätte ich noch die alte "Guideline LPX" in 3 m bis 30 gr 
Wurfgewicht. Viele Schwören auf sie als sehr gute Mefo-Rute. Preislich aber am oberen Ende ie ich hätte gerne 100 euro + Versand für das gute Stück.

Sonst die Series 1 bis 32 gr, die du ins Auge gefasst hast habe ich auch im Schrank stehen als Backup ist auch ne sehr gute Rute und für den schmalen Taler Top, machst also nix falsch.

Gruss
Philipp


----------



## Fischbox (8. April 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Meine Empfehlung ist im Prinzip auch die Skeletor, allerdings mag ich den Griff nicht so sehr. Diese Rute hat den gleichen Blank wie die Skeletor nur halt einen Korkgrifff. Ich habe jetzt das zweite Exemplar davon gekauft. Die erste Peitsche hat hervorragende Dienst geleistet. Selbst 40 Gramm habe damit recht problemlos geworfen und gute Mefos, Dorsche und Pollacks damit gedrillt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Die Ruten da bei Gerlinger für nen guten Fuffi sind schon ganz schön gut! #6
hab 2 SES 1002ML Spin 10ft 8-32g nun bekommen, eine schon auseinandergeschnippelt und die SS304 Ringe runter.
Der Korkgriff hinten ist durchggehend, kräftig und gut anzufassen, brauchbare Qualität, evtl.  können sich sogar einige mit dem Schraubvordergriff anfreunden, der ist noch dicker, kurz und handlich. 
Der Blank ist gut und sehr schön zäh, mit einem alten Berkley SSGS TITANIUM 1002MH Spin 10ft 8-32g verglichen ist die Aktionskurve noch einen Tick runder geworden, die verbauten Blanks sind recht neu und aktuell. Bei mir kommen da neue Ringe drauf - SlimSiC oder Fj.Alconite (die verbauten SS304 sind per Aufdruck von PB Pacific-Bay und sehr sehr glanz-silbern), und dann wird das weitaus besser als eine Ironfeather Momentum.


----------



## paule79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Hallo,
ich habe mal ne Frage an die Experten.
Momentan gibt es die Skeletors super günstig im Netz.

Da ich mir eine bestellen wollte,wollte ich wissen,ob es einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen gibt,insbesondere was Ausgewogenheit/Kopflastigkeit angeht.

Ich würde ja beide bestellen und anschließend eine zurückschicken,da es aber mit Vorkasse läuft habe ich da keinen Nerv zu.
Deswegen frage ich lieber.

Es sollen damit Mefo Blinker,Spöket etc. um die 30g eher weniger gefischt werden.

Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Ruten.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Spinrute-Hammerprei_c90-123-214_p20943_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-Spinnrute-300m-8-32g-Hammerprei_p6889_x2.htm

oder eben die hier in 2,70m

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...270m-7-28g-Spinrute-Hammerpreis_p20939_x2.htm

Ci@o


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Die Ringeinlagen bei der 2. Serie waren qualitativ gar nicht gut,die 3.Serie und zudem Kork und günstiger ist der bessere Kauf.
Die 3m Version passt deutlich besser für die Aufgabe als die zierliche 2,7m.


----------



## paule79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Hi,
also die hier,ja.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Spinrute-Hammerprei_c90-123-214_p20943_x2.htm
Ci@o


----------



## paule79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Hi,
@ Marioschreiber und andere


> Berkley !
> Die die du da rausgesucht hast hat den gleichen Blank wie die Skeletor die ich dir vorgeschlagen habe !



Wie sieht es mit der Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 1002 3,00 8-32 g Wg aus hat die auch den gleichen Blank?
Wie diese hier?
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p20943_x2.htm

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber bei der Länge und der selben Wurfgewichtsangabe würde ich stark davon ausgehen.

Griff und Rollenhalter sind auch wie bei der Skeletor 1 ...


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Ich werfe mal die Rute hier in den Ring: http://www.peters-anglertreff.de/news/sonderangebote/295,rhino-seatrout-spinnrute/ . Absolutes Katapult, harmoniert optisch und technisch mit ner Penn Sargus 3000 und hat bisher jeden Dorsch und jede Forelle bezwungen!! Nicht ganz leicht, aber sonst perfekt, wie ich finde.


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*

Die Frage, wo ist der mittlere Preisbereich??? 
Mit meiner Sportex Carat Z Seatrout in 3.30 m bin ich voll auf zufrieden und möchte nichts anderes mehr haben. Hatte schon viele andere Modelle von Berkley, Mitchell und Daiwa... aber ich habe bislang nichts besseres in Hand gehabt wie die Sportex! Sie ist das Geld wert! Ich denke dort hat die Werbung nicht gelogen!


----------



## derporto (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure Tipps für Mefo-Rute/mittlerer Preisbereich*



Ice Bear 66 schrieb:


> Die Frage, wo ist der mittlere Preisbereich???
> Mit meiner Sportex Carat Z Seatrout in 3.30 m bin ich voll auf zufrieden und möchte nichts anderes mehr haben. Hatte schon viele andere Modelle von Berkley, Mitchell und Daiwa... aber ich habe bislang nichts besseres in Hand gehabt wie die Sportex! Sie ist das Geld wert! Ich denke dort hat die Werbung nicht gelogen!


 
Mittlerer Preisbereich ist meinem Verständnis nach 80-120 €. So würde ich diesen Preisbereich definieren.

Darüber hinaus ist die Entscheidung bei mir in diesem Fall auf die Berkley Series one Spin gefallen. Habe sie das erste mal im April in KüBo mit einer 40er Blue Arc gefischt und bin absolut begeistert von der Rute und der Combo im Allgemeinen. Etwas besseres habe ich trotz teilweise erheblich teurerer Ruten kaum gefischt in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben.

Ich möchte euch hier auch nochmal für eure Tipps danken, die mir sehr bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen haben.

Ende Juli gehts mit der Combo zu Runde 2 nach KüBo. Spinnfischen des Nachts auf Dorsch, tagsüber auf Horni, sofern er noch da ist.

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------

